# Trend Micro



## Theriollaria

Если Вы собираетесь ставить себе продукты Trend Micro, то пара маленьких советов:

- ставить нужно обязательно с IE - браузером по умолчанию (совет саппорта).
- после стандартного удаления, желательно еще использовать утилиту для удаления из комплекта AV Uninstall Tools Pack. Далее выдержка из ридми:

1. Запустите утилиту "Ti_70_win_global_en_Uninstall_hfb0001.exe".
2. Перезагрузите компьютер.
3. Распакуйте архив "Titanium Driver Remover.zip" (пароль: novirus).
4. Запустите файл "DriverRemover.exe".
5. Перезагрузите компьютер.


----------



## mike 1

У этого антивируса очень много ложных срабатываний, поэтому я не могу назвать его хорошим антивирусом.


----------



## Theriollaria

mike 1 написал(а):


> У этого антивируса очень много ложных срабатываний, поэтому я не могу назвать его хорошим антивирусом.


У этого антивируса не сильно больше ложных срабатываний чем у ненастроенного Касперского которым, судя по лого, Вы пользуетесь. К тому же он легче. За последние несколько лет TM проделана приличная работа. Как пример: Если еще в конце прошлого года TM обзывал фишинговым украинский филиал сбера, то сейчас все нормально.
В плане файлов ложные срабатывания до сих пор есть, хотя их тоже значительно меньше, чем годом ранее.
Жаль, в новую версию, засунули так модный сейчас оптимизатор.


----------



## Кирилл

> Нет, потому что не Касперский



Странный вариант какой то...


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Странный вариант какой то...


Это собирательный ответ. Для активных фанатов которые бьют себя копытом в грудь с криками: "Свое, Русское!" Паучок (Dr.Web ) в этом отношении чуток просел по симпатиям в последнее время, потому не попал в ответ.
Ответ для тех кто 3й год повторяет: "Да Bitdefender хороший, но не буду ним пользоваться, потому что русского нету".


----------



## SNS-amigo

Свой вариант:
Trend Micro - хрень полная. Где вижу, сразу сношу.
Как-то получил даже годовую подписку на его тотал. Вытерпел 1,5 дня.
Единственная полезная штука, была, это HijackThis, да и то перекупленная.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Свой вариант:
> Trend Micro - хрень полная. Где вижу, сразу сношу.
> Как-то получил даже годовую подписку на его тотал. Вытерпел 1,5 дня.
> Единственная полезная штука, была, это HijackThis, да и то перекупленная.


Пользовался с удовольствием полтора года до лета сего года. Если же Вы о более старых версиях (до 2012 г) которые еще pccillin назывались то да, хрень полная.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Слова pc-cillin, насколько помню, были в названии до 2010 года.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Слова pc-cillin, насколько помню, были в названии до 2010 года.


На японском варианте сайта до сих пор продают под этим именем. Но с 2012 они начали эксперименты с облаком и сделали почти теперешнюю версию.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Японцы - консерваторы, и им трудно объяснить, что "их любимый и родной" обзавелся новым именем. 

Если судить о хорошести ТМ по его отношению к вредоносам и ПНП, то он их еще нормально рубит, но вот когда он видит "русскую" программу, то он также считает её или ПНП, или вредоносом, или опасным русским трояном, потенциально нежелательным для страны восходящего солнца и способным навредить "мелким" своим "русским" кодом.
Theriollaria, как трендмикро-фан, хотя бы в прошлом, ты наверное знаешь, откуда взялось такое название PC-cillin?


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Японцы - консерваторы, и им трудно объяснить, что "их любимый и родной" обзавелся новым именем.
> 
> Если судить о хорошести ТМ по его отношению к вредоносам и ПНП, то он их еще нормально рубит, но вот когда он видит "русскую" программу, то он также считает её или ПНП, или вредоносом, или опасным русским трояном, потенциально нежелательным для страны восходящего солнца и способным навредить "мелким" своим "русским" кодом.


Точно также поступает семейство Symantec - все неизвестное сразу блочит. Что не мешает ему держать неплохой % рынка. Также и TM. Это он только у нас не растространен. В мире у него все вполне в порядке. 
Но согласен, что ложняков у него больше чем у конкурентов (напару с McAfee)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria,


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> как трендмикро-фан, хотя бы в прошлом, ты наверное знаешь, откуда взялось такое название PC-cillin?


Ааа, уже ушел. Тогда отвечу сам. Любознательным пригодится. 

*PC (ПК) + penicillin (пенициллин) = PC-cillin*


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria,
> 
> Ааа, уже ушел. Тогда отвечу сам. Любознательным пригодится.
> 
> *PC (ПК) + penicillin (пенициллин) = PC-cillin*


----------



## akok

Ну нежно такого оффтопа


----------



## shestale

Нет пункта голосования - Не знаком с этим антивирусом.
Поэтому выбрал пункт - Свой вариант.


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Нет пункта голосования - Не знаком с этим антивирусом.
> Поэтому выбрал пункт - Свой вариант.


А большинство незнакомы. Стоит дорого, плохая память о версиях 4х и больше летней давности еще и дороже раза в 1.5 чем Касперский. Акций тоже почти нет на него.


----------



## Dragokas

Theriollaria написал(а):


> - ставить нужно обязательно с IE - браузером по умолчанию (совет саппорта).


Простите, это как? В комплекте идет обновление для IE ?



Theriollaria написал(а):


> - после стандартного удаления, желательно еще использовать утилиту для удаления из комплекта AV Uninstall Tools Pack.


Это тоже совет от саппорта?


----------



## regist

Dragokas написал(а):


> Простите, это как? В комплекте идет обновление для IE ?


 Dragokas, тестировал этот антивирус года два назад, так он мне прямым текстом заявил, что у меня IE старый и ставиться он не будет, пока я его не обновлю.


----------



## Theriollaria

Dragokas написал(а):


> Простите, это как? В комплекте идет обновление для IE ?


Соглашусь с regist. Не только TM требует наличия IE. Но TM требует наличия его браузером по умолчанию на момент установки. Потом хоть 100500 других ставьте и меняйте раз в день. Могу только сказать, что действительно, во многих случаях это помогает установить TM. 


Dragokas написал(а):


> Это тоже совет от саппорта?


Нет. Саппорт давал слегка иную утилиту для полного удаления продукта. Плюс, кроме удаления, утилитка позволяла собрать статистику по работе продукта. Но именно для удаления они одинаковы по функционалу. А удаляет утилита драйвера сетевые, не более. Точно такая же есть для McAfee и не только.


----------



## Phoenix

Свой вариант - нет, потому что не Доктор Веб 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Единственная полезная штука, была, это HijackThis, да и то перекупленная.


Она в открытом доступе, то есть там лежат "сорцы" и любой может модифицировать, участвуя в разработке. Но окончательный вариант остаётся за автором.
Решение Trend Micro HijackThis, доступное для загрузки с Source Forge, предоставляет подробный отчет о параметрах реестра и файловой системы, позволяя выборочно удалять ненужные элементы с компьютера. В комплект также входят инструменты для самостоятельного удаления вредоносных программ.

Загрузить HijackThis с Sourceforge.net

Ставил как то, приятный интерфейс. Но о работе точно не скажу уже.
>>===>>
Можно было бы устроить некое сафари по антивирусам, с целью раскрытия их возможностей. Желающие принять участие ставят и оставляют отзывы. Кто во что горазд - кто коллекции проверяет, кто испытывает на противодействие активным угрозам, на защиту от фишинга.. То есть плюсы и минусы - такое тестирование приближённое к реальности, не табличное сравнение по показателям, а по реальной жизнеспособности.


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> Она в открытом доступе, то есть там лежат "сорцы" и любой может модифицировать, участвуя в разработке.


сорцы выложили уже TM, да и исходники выложены только от очень старой версии.


Phoenix написал(а):


> Ставил как то, приятный интерфейс.


Ога, и у меня скин это главное воспоминание и впечатление об этом антивирусе )))).
Насчёт работы самого антивируса молчу, так как тут выше пишут, что за это время он сильно изменился.


----------



## Phoenix

regist написал(а):


> сорцы выложили уже TM, да и исходники выложены только от очень старой версии.


Что такое TM ? https://translate.google.com/#en/ru/source - это и есть исходники. 
http://sourceforge.net/p/hjt/code/HEAD/tree/release/2.0.4/
http://sourceforge.net/p/hjt/code/HEAD/tree/beta/2.0.5/
http://sourceforge.net/p/hjt/code/HEAD/tree/beta/2.0.6/
Интересная функция 




PHP:



__
__
__



'like, NOT!
    sEncryptionPhrase = "F**K YOU SPYWARENUKER AND BPS SPYWARE REMOVER!"


__


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> Что такое TM ?


Trend Micro, либо я их до этого не заметил, либо от актуальной версии выложили уже после своего объявления.


----------



## Dragokas

Phoenix, ух ты, не знал, что 2.0.6 уже есть в доступе. Спасибо.


Phoenix написал(а):


> Интересная функция


Ага. Там много матерых слов по коду -))


----------



## Phoenix

Dragokas написал(а):


> Ага. Там много матерых слов по коду -))


Ну тогда я спокоен..


----------



## regist

на днях отправил им на почту trendlabs@av-emea.com файл на анализ, в ответ пришло письмо


> “This is an automated reply”
> 
> Please note that this email address is no longer active for contacting
> Trend Micro technical support.
> Please visit and log your query via our NEW 'Virus and Threat Removal' web
> page:
> 
> -
> http://esupport.trendmicro.com/en-gb/business/pages/virus-and-threat-removal.aspx
> 
> We are pleased to inform you of our enhanced services to address your
> threat related queries.
> 
> 
> New features:
> 
> - Submission of suspicious files via web portal
> - Submission of URLs for review or for re-classification via web portal
> - File analysis via Self-Service (automated analysis) operating 24x7
> - Acknowledgement Email notification with Reference ID
> - Review of file analysis result per Reference ID via web portal
> - Collection of information (such as country, product version, language,
> ...) to better serve you
> - Automatic generation of Anti-Threat Tool Kit (ATTK) to perform collection
> of identified suspicious files
> - Escalation to Trend Micro Technical Support via web portal as needed
> 
> You will find more information about how best to use our enhanced services
> within our Knowledge Base:
> 
> - http://esupport.trendmicro.com/solution/en-us/1031392.aspx
> 
> Looking forward to supporting you !
> 
> Your Trend Micro Technical Support team.
> 
> 
> Please note : No new query will be answered via this email address. Please
> use the new submission process as described above


Через указанную там форму на первой вкладке просто загружаешь файл и оставляешь примечание. А на второй и третьей вкладке надо заполнять кучу непонятных полей включая код активации, версию модуля, название антивируса (при этом в списке нету Trend Micro Antivirus). Так что вводить в эти поля абсолютно не понятно, поиск на их сайте в поисках более простого способа отправки ничего не дал (кроме одной устаревшей и уже не работающей ссылки).
В итоге в качестве имени продукта указал _Housecall Hosted Edition_, а в остальные поля ввёл значения от фонаря (просто набор букв). Единственное указал, свою настоящую почту. Результат файл удачно отправлен, а в течение нескольких часов получил ответ об завершение анализа файла .


----------



## Theriollaria

Будем знать...


----------



## Dragokas

regist, уточни, пожалуйста, в каком виде ты отправлял семпл?


----------



## regist

Dragokas написал(а):


> в каком виде ты отправлял семпл?


в виде архива с паролем


antispy написал(а):


> отправлять в запароленном архиве, пароль _virus_


Это написано на странице отправки, что отправлять надо в ZIP либо RAR архиве с паролем "virus" при этом размер файла не должен превышать 50 Mb.
Спасибо, *military86 *за то что он уточнил в тех. поддержке, оказывается архив можно ещё отправить на почтовый адрес: secure_support@trendmicro.eu


----------



## regist

regist написал(а):


> оказывается архив можно ещё отправить на почтовый адрес: secure_support@trendmicro.eu


Потестировал отправку к ним на почту. Отвечают похоже не всегда (по крайней мере два дня ждал ответа и не получил), а иногда отвечают


> could not be scanned for viruses because it is a password protected file


 хотя файл заархивирован с указанным ими паролем. Так что если хотите обязательно получить ответ, а тем более быстро, то лучше слать через форму, как описано в сообщение №26.


----------



## regist

regist написал(а):


> лучше слать через форму, как описано в сообщение №26.


Дополню.
Когда посылаешь файл через форму, потом приходит письмо (сначала о получение файла, потом о завершение анализа) в котором есть ссылка и Reference ID для просмотра результатов анализа файла. Можно перейти по этой ссылке указав Reference ID и посмотреть список файлов отправленных в этом кейсе и результат проверки по ним. Отвечают в течение суток, максимум двух. После этого ваш запрос закрывается о чём вас уведомляют в письме. У меня некоторые файлы так и повисли со статусом Undecided (проще говоря не понятно вирус или нет), похоже после того как ваш запрос закрыли анализ файлов прекращают. Но можно снова его открыть нажав там


> For help with these results, *Open a Support Case.*


 и выбрав нужную категорию и файлы требующие дополнительного анализа. После этого спустя сутки на мой запрос ответила девушка-аналитик, что мой файл представляет угрозу и т.д.


----------

